# Questions curious about my new mother and her 4 kittens



## claw106 (Nov 3, 2015)

The mother is a Himalayan Persian Teacup. Her birthday was on the 3/11/15. She is now 1. [I know, so young to be giving birth.  ]

She gave a relatively quick birth last night. 4 Kittens. 1 Black kitten and 3 grey kittens. I just have a few questions.

1. There is a clicking sound coming from the kittens, I presumed this was the kitten just sucking around until It finds a nipple. But just to be safe. I'm asking here.

2. The cat seems to be sitting on them a lot. Like for example she'd get out of the box to just stretch and eat whilst the kittens had quieted down, the kittens would wake up because she was gone. The cat would respond to the kittens crying. And she just literally sits on them. She sits on them and they all meow as if they are being hurt. Some manage to poke their heads from under her body and crawl out. I am usually forced to pick her up and re adjust her or the kittens. It's getting very annoying and i'm getting worried. Could she be trying to suffocate them?

She isn't crowded around.
It's only me in the room with her. And I don't really interact with the Mother or the kittens unless something is wrong or the Mother comes out of the box. When the mother comes out of the box she usually is tired so you know I'd go over and give her a rub on the head, she'd eat then respond to the cries of the kittens. Ends up sitting/laying on them.

3. The kittens find it very hard to get a nipple. And often I see them fighting each other for a nipple. Like full on scratching the other kitten on the head. You know, the claws aren't that sharp yet but it's still frighting to see. Should I intervene at this stage and help them find a nipple? I've only done it once when it got out of hand. I haven't done it since because the Kittens should learn, right?

Thanks for helping me. I'm new to all of this.

Thanks!


----------



## claw106 (Nov 3, 2015)

4. Included in this comment is a picture of her box. Should it be increased? What about the linen? We just chucked it down because it was 11:30 PM and we were all asleep and she was going spastic, so. Yeah.

5. She randomly jumps out if I get to loud e.g. Shouting at someone and just lays at the door and leaves the kittens. The kittens cry a little bit and she just looks at them. It's only when they start to really cry that she listens and jumps back in the box. What's going on?

6. Should she be moved? As I stated in the original post she is in the bedroom and I'm the only one in there. But it's right next to a garage so it's noisy and there is foot traffic. Should she be moved?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If she was born in Mrach, then she is not 1! She is only 8 months old, so that's disgusting for a start!

1: If kittens are clicking, it's often a sign that they have Pneumonia or similar. Sometimes not as Himmies can click, but I'd be asking your vet for Synulox drops.

2: She is sitting on them because that is what Himmies do. You need to not let her do this as it can and does kill kittens. She thinks she's protecting them. Himmies need lots of help with babies, so help her to lie down and nestle the kittens against her tummy for her when she does this.

3: It's normal for them to fight each other. It's what they do, and you shouldn't worry about it. However, if they are actually not suckling, then you will need to help them. It would be helpful to clip the mum's tummy of furr to make it easier for them. If they're flat faced, they will also struggle.

4: She was going spastic? Seriously? you're an idiot! She was distressed that she had nowhere to have her kittens safely! Consider her feelings in all of this. Buy her Vetbed. It's good at keeping kittens warm and dry and they can't get their claws caught in it either.

[email protected] you shouldn't be shouting at people from the room where she is as it clearly distresses her. Try talking instead, or leave the room.

6: How is there foot traffic in your bedroom? She needs to be in a quiet, private place, but someone needs to be with her at all times until she stops sitting on kittens.

7: Have her spayed once the kittens are grown, and don't breed from her, or any other cat again!


----------



## claw106 (Nov 3, 2015)

Alright, calm down. 

I don't know the exact date she was born, but apparently her birthday is today, the 3/11/15. Which i'm pretty sure is incorrect. But the owners the owner. What she says goes, so..

I'm posting this on behalf of the owner, should have said that at the beginning of the original post.

Thanks for the answer for 3, 5 and 7. They don't need further explanation on my part.

By going spastic I mean like, She was going spastic because she was giving birth and it hurt, of course. 

Foot Traffic as in people walking past my bedroom, poking my head in. People coming in to check on the cat and her litter.

I should have made my questions more clearer. I do apologize.

It is difficult for us to stay home as Some of us have School. I have work. Usually by 8:30 AM the house is empty. Any help on that one? Would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

claw106 said:


> It is difficult for us to stay home as Some of us have School. I have work. Usually by 8:30 AM the house is empty. Any help on that one? Would be greatly appreciated.


If you're going to allow your cat to have kittens you then need to be responsible for them.
Staying home is the only way to keep an eye on them.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I think re: her age there is confusion between the UK 3/11/15 (3rd November 2015) and the US 3/11/15 (March 11th 2015). Either way, she should not have been bred, but she has been, the kittens are here, and she needs help.

She's very young - can you or someone else not take time off work/school/whatever for at least the first couple of weeks to look after her? She must be very anxious indeed.

DON'T let people come and disturb her, even by popping their heads around the door. You have a very young queen with a first litter that she doesn't know what to do with, and constant interruptions will make her anxious - she may even kill or abandon her kittens if she gets too stressed. Even a mature, experienced queen can get overwrought in a situation like this.

DO as suggested and buy some VetBed immediately - get enough for at least one change of bedding - for 2-3 changes would be better. It is warm, it doesn't catch claws, and urine passes through it and doesn't seep back.

Get vetinary advice re: the kittens - if there is a chance they may have breathing problems, you could lose all of them if you delay. It most probably will mean that you have to take the cat AND her kittens to the vet - get a proper box to transport them in - you can buy cardboard pet carriers quite cheaply; they only do a few visits but that should be enough. Make sure she has clean comfortable bedding in the carrier, too. TBH I'm quite shocked that you had an obviously pregnant cat and didn't fully prepare for her to give birth. She should have been offered two or three safe options for kindling - and you may find that she wants to move her litter, so be prepared and perhaps give her a box with a covered top as an alternative. She will feel safer. To have just "chucked the linen down" at the last minute is appalling!

Make sure that her litter tray is close - she won't want to leave them for long at this stage - and feed her good quality food - fresh meat if possible - while she is feeding them, as it will draw a lot of the nutrients from her own system, especially from her bones. She will also need a LOT of clean, fresh water - feeding babies is very thirsty business. Ask your vet about vitamin supplements, too as she may need these.

Keep her as quiet as possible - no slamming doors, loud noises (including the TV) and PLEASE don't let people stick their noses in to have a look at the kittens - I know that this is so tempting, but it will distress her enormously. She needs to feel that she and her babies are safe.

Please get back to us and let us know how things are going and how she and the kittens are faring.

I might also say that as far as I am aware, there are no "teacup" cats of any variety. If she is particularly small for her breed then she really should not be bred from as her frame may not be able to take the physical strain of motherhood. When she has weaned these kittens, please get her spayed as soon as you can. it will be safer for her and much easier for you, rather than having her coming into call all the time.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hi I would take the loose blanket out, as it could fall into the box and cover the kittens, and replace with vet bed. have you got maybe a large dog crate, that you could put her box in, and cover the crate with something so its like a den, she may feel safer in there. My cats have just had kittens, and I stayed with them 24 hours a day, as things can and do go wrong, so someone needs to be around to act quickly. As said trim the fur round the tummy so kittens can find a teat if you think they are struggling. have you got any scales to weigh them ,then you can monitor to see if they are feeding as they will gain weight. Is dad a Persian to, do you have any info or a picture of him. Good luck and keep us posted._


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Why is the cat in your bedroom if you're not the owner?

Apologies.
Your original post said she was born in 2015 so I assumed you were in America and read the date that way.

You're going to have to take time off work or you'll have dead kittens. Simple as that. If she's sitting on them and you're not there to help, they are going to die. Are you in the UK? Where did you get your Himmie from?


----------



## claw106 (Nov 3, 2015)

I am an Australian. I just realised the .uk on the URL. I just saw this website and posted this. The time that I am posting this comment is 6:16 AM. 4/11/2015. She was born in 2014 i'm pretty sure. [Still disgusting that she gave birth at such a young age.]

The cat is in the owners bed. But as stated above the Owner does not have access to the internet, where as I do using 3G. So I have posted this on be half of the owner.

And by birthday I didn't mean the day the mother was born. I meant she turned 1 year that day. Still disgusting at such a young age to be giving birth.

I think she's starting to get the hang of the sitting problem now. She came out of the box to eat and and drink [she just has to jump down from her bed and there it is. Same for her litter tray] and she responded to the meows of her kittens. I think they were all asleep and were just waking up. She climbed into the box and curled around them.

As for vet beds, I looked around at a pet shop [largely known, "Pet Barn" for any of you interested.] and couldn't find any. All I could find were these:










In Carriers, Crates and Containment. I could only find these:










The kittens are doing fine. They are so hungry. And I think are getting the hang of getting the nipples and things. Will post picture later.

Only problem is the sitting on them and supervision arrangements.

Here's a fresh picture taken around 7:00 AM










The 4th kitten [grey] is there. Just hidden by another kitten.

Thanks for the help, guys!

Will keep posted.

EDIT: Yeah, stayed home from work today and have been keeping a close eye on her, ya know I'd go in every so often and just make sure they are all there and things. And I'd always see the mother curled around with no kitties stuck under her. I think she's got the hang of it!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You can get vet bed here, online or some vets stock it. I just use $5 polar fleece throw blankets from kmart for my litters.

What state are you in?


----------



## claw106 (Nov 3, 2015)

A polar fleece blanket is what we are using also. Sort of. It works.

I live in Queensland, you?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm down south. Just fold the blanket so it sits in the bottom, not up around the sides, or you can pop it into a pillowcase.

You need to microchip the kittens before they leave you in Qld, you should also desex them before leaving.

Are they a registered litter? As mum doesn't look like a pedigree Himi from those few pics.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> I'm down south. Just fold the blanket so it sits in the bottom, not up around the sides, or you can pop it into a pillowcase.
> 
> You need to microchip the kittens before they leave you in Qld, you should also desex them before leaving.
> 
> Are they a registered litter? As mum doesn't look like a pedigree Himi from those few pics.


Would add that the kittens should not leave their mother before they are 12 weeks old. Many people think that kittens are like puppies and are safe to go at 8 weeks, but they remain dependent upon their mother for a lot longer than puppies do, so as Spottycat suggests, you can get them neutered before they leave. Many vets will neuter from 8 weeks, most will do it from 12.

This is what you want re: vetbed 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/FLEECE-BEDD...ie=UTF8&qid=1446625791&sr=1-1&keywords=vetbed


----------



## claw106 (Nov 3, 2015)

I am unsure about the Pedigree thing, Nor is the owner. Like I said, the owner got the Cat for her birthday.

Who said anything about leaving? Oh, you mean before they get lost. Right.. Silly me

Desex means spaying right?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

claw106 said:


> I am unsure about the Pedigree thing, Nor is the owner. Like I said, the owner got the Cat for her birthday.
> 
> Who said anything about leaving? Oh, you mean before they get lost. Right.. Silly me
> 
> Desex means spaying right?


Leaving, as in being rehomed. In Qld puppies and kittens must be chipped before you can rehome them, or by 12 weeks if you're keeping them all.

Yes desexing is spaying/neutering, get mum done at the same time as the kittens too


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Editing, double post


----------



## claw106 (Nov 3, 2015)

This is weird, one of my grey kittens mouth's red. Like all over. There is no fur around the mouth where as the other kittens do have fur around the mouth

Her/His appetite has not changed. None of theirs have. Still hungry.

Scratch that, looking at them more closely, There is food around their mouth's. But some of them do have the little bit that is included in the picture.

Picture:


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

May I ask you something? I'm a know-nothing when it comes to breeding and up until a few months ago had never owned my own pet so this isn't from a place of knowledge... but I am curious why since the owner doesn't seem to know much more than me about breeding, why this cat is having kittens at all? Did he/she want more cats? Do they want to sell them? Was it an accident?


----------



## claw106 (Nov 3, 2015)

It was an accident


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Let's hope it's an accident that's not repeated. Regardless of if the mother is meant to go out or not, she should be spayed as soon as the owner's vet will do it. It's very much in her long term best interests for many reasons.

If the kittens are feeding and growing they are OK. Does your friend have a set of digital kitchen scales, the type that weigh to 1g? If not, she needs a set as weighing the kittens each day at about the same time is the easiest way to be sure everything is OK. Your friend needs to keep a note of their weights (I use Excel), and they will generally gain about 10g per day. If they are all not really growing that points to a problem with the mum and she will need a vet visit. If some of the kittens aren't growing it's a kitten problem and they might need some supplementing.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

This is a very strange thread. Are two people using the account? The title says 'my mother and her 4 kittens', and in your second to last post you refer to the kitten as belonging to you. Yet in between it's your friend's cat?

Or do you share ownership of her?


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> This is a very strange thread. Are two people using the account? The title says 'my mother and her 4 kittens', and in your second to last post you refer to the kitten as belonging to you. Yet in between it's your friend's cat?
> 
> Or do you share ownership of her?


It is rather confusing isn't it?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Suspect it's to avoid the heat!

Not an accident. She would have been 9 and a half months old when bred, long past the age for spaying. And anyway, in Australia, as far as I know, most cats are indoor cats, so again, deliverate.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Suspect it's to avoid the heat!
> 
> Not an accident. She would have been 9 and a half months old when bred, long past the age for spaying. And anyway, in Australia, as far as I know, most cats are indoor cats, so again, deliverate.


It does make you wonder - I know that in New Zealand there are very strict laws about the keeping, breeding and neutering of cats because they predate the unique wildlife so very heavily. Not sure if it's the same in Oz.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

claw106 said:


> This is weird, one of my grey kittens mouth's red. Like all over. There is no fur around the mouth where as the other kittens do have fur around the mouth
> 
> Her/His appetite has not changed. None of theirs have. Still hungry.


Doesn't look unusual. Are you weighing the kittens daily?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

lostbear said:


> It does make you wonder - I know that in New Zealand there are very strict laws about the keeping, breeding and neutering of cats because they predate the unique wildlife so very heavily. Not sure if it's the same in Oz.


Where are the laws for New Zealand listed? As none of the friends & breeders I know are aware of any regarding breeding, keeping & neutering cats.
Perhaps it varies by area as it does in Aus.
Different states in Aus have different laws regarding wandering cats, desexing, microchipping.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Suggest your friend checks out the rules for cats where she lives:
https://www.qld.gov.au/families/government/pets/pages/pet-laws.html

I see that at a minimum all dogs & cats born since 10th April 2009 must be microchipped before leaving home, so clearly that applies to your friend's cat.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

claw106 said:


> <snip>
> 
> Here's a fresh picture taken around 7:00 AM
> 
> ...


Your friend was scammed if she paid for this cat. Her face looks nothing like a Persian, and thankfully she looks a perfectly normal size.


----------



## claw106 (Nov 3, 2015)

Your joking me. Right?

It doesn't matter. All that matters is the Kittens and the Cat! We can worry about this "scam" issue later.


Let's make this clear.

By mother I refered to the Mother cat. But the owner of the cat and the kittens does not have access to the internet, where as I do via unlimited 4G]. She did have access but it got to expensive. She has been thinking about re-connecting the internet. So we will see what happens. She has access to this account as well and has psted a few times.

I checked the rules and I will get them microchipped ASAP. Thanks for that link.


EDIT: She has hidden the ones except for the two that aren't doing very well. One of the black and grey. But she is tending o the Black an Grey and we got some cat milk/a syringe to feed them and have been. Any tips on how to feed them, when to feed them and how much to feed them would be great. Thanks!


EDIT #2: We found them all. She came back for the black and grey ones not long after we fed them. They are all good.


----------



## claw106 (Nov 3, 2015)

If she isn't a Persian, then what is she?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a moggy. No breed. Hope the babies make it. Don't let the mother out. She can go back into heat at any time and get pregnant again..


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

By cat milk do mean formula or whiskas milk? 
You may need to top up the ones who aren't doing so well


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> <snip>
> 
> EDIT: She has hidden the ones except for the two that aren't doing very well. One of the black and grey. But she is tending o the Black an Grey and we got some cat milk/a syringe to feed them and have been. Any tips on how to feed them, when to feed them and how much to feed them would be great. Thanks!
> 
> EDIT #2: We found them all. She came back for the black and grey ones not long after we fed them. They are all good.


Is the owner weighing the kittens each day? While they are not sure all is well with all of them it's necessary in my view, not optional.

I hope they are being fed kitten formula, Cimicat for example. They must be fed on their tummies, in the position they feed of their mum in, otherwise they can get milk down into their lungs which almost always ends badly. They have to be fed quite slowly as well. If the owner is using Cimicat it gives a guide on the plastic tub it comes in as to how much per day a kitten needs, according to it's weight. I would feed such young kittens every 2 hours. They can also seem to be always suckling if mum doesn't have enough milk. If any are completely failing to gain weight they should be checked for a cleft palate by the owners vet. I would be toileting any kittens I hand feed even though they are with their mum.

More information from about 1/3 the way down this link - from 'What signs might indicate that the kittens are unwell?'

http://icatcare.org/advice/hand-rearing-kittens

Ignore tube feeding.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you don't own the cat, why are "you" getting the kittens chipped? All very strange.

If she has access to this account, wouldn't it be easier for her to post all the time instead of some of the time?

Why are the kittens and cat in your bedroom if they belong to her?

Don't let her move kittens. They chill too quickly to just be hidden. OS has given advice about feeding so I won't go over that, but if you're syringe feeding, be careful not to flood their lungs. Look at the sponge method oon Youtube as it's probably safer for novices.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombaroo is the better formula, some of the others like can give upset tums.

You can get Wombaroo at vets or some pet shops. 
But hopefully the kittens are all feeding off mum now.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

claw106 said:


> If she isn't a Persian, then what is she?


The mother looks like a pet quality Ragdoll or Birman, she looks nothing like a Persian at all. But as there is no pedigree paperwork for the cat you'll never know her true genetic make-up.


----------



## claw106 (Nov 3, 2015)

They seem to be doing alright. I and my Friend have been feeding them. On their tummies. I live in Australia, by the time I saw the .uk in the URL it was to late. So we have been feeding them Kitty Milk from my local grocery store. They all seem pretty happy now. And at a good weight.

One of the grey ones has opened it's right eye. Why wouldn't it open it's left?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

What, exactly, is "kitty milk'? The kittens need kitten formula, not "milk for cats". Please tell us what it says on the label.

It doesn't matter that you don't live in the UK. The forum is not exclusive to one country. Lots of us here don't live in the UK. You aren't the only Australian, and I am not the only American. : )


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope kitty milk does not mean whiskas milk.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

"Kitty milk" from the grocery store doesn't sound like the right thing. As others have said, you need "formula" or "replacement milk for kittens". Spotty Cats gave you the name of one make - "Wombaroo" which she said is available from vets or some pet stores in Australia. I'm sure you could pop into your vet's and pick some up today.

Is mum not feeding the kittens at all? Or not producing enough milk so you are doing top-ups? Are you giving mum plenty to drink and good quality food to eat, to help her produce milk? Making milk is thirsty work.


----------



## claw106 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sorry for the confusion.

The mother [the cat, not the human so we don't get confused again] is making milk and is feeding them. It's just the ones that arern't really to bright and cannot find a nipple. I am feeding her Dry Food. She has plenty of *clean* water.

Yeah. It's whiskas milk....










*The friend, who is the owner. Is refusing to buy the special kitty formula you guys are talking about. I don't know why.

The kittens seem to be doing alright, though.*


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You can feed goats milk from the supermarket, or google Kitten Glop recipes for home made formula.

They can't stay on the whiskas milk, it's not made for rearing kittens.

If kittens need topping up your friend, or you, must provide them with the nutrition they need, it's cruel not to.

Are you weighing them every 24 hours? A kitchen scale is all you need and is the only way to be sure they are gaining weight properly


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry, but Whiskas milk is NOT appropriate for rearing kittens. You wouldn't raise a human baby on chocolate milkshake - it's breast milk or formula, and kittens are the same.

Someone involved with this cat must get some proper milk replacer if the kittens need supplementing.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Irresponsible to have kittens then not care for the kittens properly.
Doesn't cost the earth to purchase the correct formula for the kittens.

You have already been told where to purchase the correct formula from, so go out and buy it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

claw106 said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> The mother [the cat, not the human so we don't get confused again] is making milk and is feeding them. It's just the ones that arern't really to bright and cannot find a nipple. I am feeding her Dry Food. She has plenty of *clean* water.
> 
> ...


*They will not "continue to do all right". They will die. And the mother needs canned food.*


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

You sound as though you really do want to try and do the right thing for these little kittens. 

So please, as the others have said, go out and buy some of the proper kitten formula milk for them. 

Also, please feed the mum cat some good quality wet food, either canned or pouches. She needs wet food when she is nursing kittens.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

<insert some expletive here>

Hiya @claw106

You're getting a lot of grief here and I hope you can understand why. The cat, whoever owns it, is beautiful and I hope to god the kittens make it. I understand that the cat owner isn't listening to you - and that's annoying. There a lot of experienced cat owners on this forum and they have very good advice. There are even cat breeders and vets here giving you advice.

If the cat owner really cares about her cat, and if she believes its a pedigree she will at least realise she's paid a lot of money for it, and would like to protect that interest, even if she doesn't care so much for her cat, which I'm sure she does. Can you not print out this thread on your computer and give it to her?

As the others above are saying, mum cat really needs to be on a good diet - she will end up as skin and bones without this, as the kittens will literally suck the nutrients from her. At least persuade her to buy some kitten food to feed the mum - even whiskas brand or felix kitten food - any wet food is better than dry.

If the mum is moving the kittens, it means she really doesnt feel safe and secure where she is...... she will keep moving the kittens to a 'safer' place. She is unlikely to lose them, as the kittens, if they are healthy, will shout for her. Please get her to a safer corner and keep the room quiet and dark.

Last of all, thank you for asking for advice for your kitty, hope you can put some of the advice into place.

Good luck with the kittens and Mum!

Z x


----------



## claw106 (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh good, I was worried that feeding the mother cat pouches of wet food was not the right thing to do. But it turns out it is. There is also a bowl of dry food that she eats regulary.

I'm starting to get worried about the black one though. I think it may be the runt.

I pretty much made the *human* owner stare at this and she finnaly gave in. Will post the results of the weighing of each kitten.

She is not moving the kittens and is in a pretty safe place. They look all good. Quite fat.

I understand why I am getting slammed with hate. You guys think that the kittens and the mother cat are being taken cared of badly. I made this thread to see if I could get a few questions answered. I didn't expect it to blow up into this. I am trying my best. And the *human* owner has had experience. She didn't do anything like this and said that the kittens went on fine.

She understands that it's not a pedigree. And that she was scammed. It looks more like a ragdoll.

As said above, I will post the weight of each kitten. But don't be surprised when you read the black kittens weight. It must be the runt.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you are not being slammed with hate, sometimes the only way to get people to listen to the right advise is to be blunt.

we can help you but you have to get the owner to listen.
I hope now you have the correct formula, we don't want to read kittens have died when the advise was given in the beginning on how to care properly for mum and her kittens.

The runt (gosh I hate that word), the smaller kitten can be fine, the right formula, nutri-drops, if you have them or can get them, if not Honey or Syrup will help the tiny one along.

I hope if you have more questions, you will ask and listen to the advise given, we are not nasty people on the forum, we just want to help save kittens lives.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

We werent hating on you, just were concerned. Well done for doing the death stare lol 

Kitten food for mum and like the others say proper kitten milk not cat milk. 

As long as the littlest is active and feeding and putting on some weight he should be OK. If not vets for him! 

Please let us know how everyone's doing and of course we would love to see photos! 

Z


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@claw106 - as @catcoonz and @ZoeM have said, no-one hates you!!! We are simply concerned about the well being of the kittens and want to give the best advice. Catcoonz is a very experienced cat breeder, so she knows what she is talking about, and others who have replied have experience with raising kittens from birth.

I am pleased to hear the cat's owner has some experience with kittens, but it is not just a matter of getting by, it is a matter of giving the kittens the best possible start in life so they can grow up to be healthy well adjusted adult cats, and live as long as possible. I am sure this is what you want for these little babbies, and it is what we want for them too. I am glad you are managing to influence the owner.  Well done.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Catcoonz is a very experienced cat breeder, so she knows what she is talking about.


There are several experienced breeders on this thread.

OP what are the kittens weights? and how much are they gaining daily?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

spotty cats said:


> There are several experienced breeders on this thread


Of course. I was merely backing up the previous two comments made before mine by catcoonz and ZoeM in response to the OP's remark that we "hated" him. Sorry if I didn't make that clear.


----------



## claw106 (Nov 3, 2015)

*I apologise for not responding from the bottom of my heart.

This is what's been going on:
*
The black one passed away, we didn't realize it had gotten this sick. We raced to a vet and she said to make sure it stays warm and to bottle feed it with the formula yadayadayada. We did all that, but it died the next day. We believed it just got to cold and that it was being neglected.
The other three grey ones are still eating and sleeping like hogs. They have learnt how to do everything now, eyes opened fully. little black irises. Fighting with each other, with objects around them. Oh, so cute.

The mother, i'm not to sure about.... She has become very hungry [She is used to a schedule of dry food during the day and wet-food for dinner.] But she has been *begging* for wet food. So, we give it to her and she seems to settle.
She's taking care of the kittens quite well, licking them, cleaning them, cleaning/stimulating the anus, all the rest of it. But she seems to be like *full on* biting them. They seem to be playing with peach and she'd then like full on just *rawrrrr* attack them, if you get what I mean. Full on bites them. Often they are found laying on their backs and she's like biting the leg. Very gruesome, very worrying. She hasn't drawn blood or anything, but I am starting to get afraid.

I just realized, I have never told you the mothers name.

The name is "Peach". Dunno why she called her that. But, she did.

Please, help.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope you are feeding the mother as much as she wants to eat


----------



## claw106 (Nov 3, 2015)

Seems to have stopped, I think she just kept getting overwhelmed. I took the cat out and gave her a break, she's in with the kittens now and they are all feeding off her. No biting.

Yeah, of course we are feeding her as much as she want's.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Raising a litter takes a lot out of them, she will need lots of wet food, as will the kittens when they start eating.

Mum might be coming back into call, some get rough and wrestless with their bubs when in heat.
Mums do also discipline and socialise them (which is why keeping them together for 12+ weeks is important) and it can look rough.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I just wanted to say the mother looks very much like a ragdoll cat! Not a moggy.
Has she got blue eyes?


----------

